# Hunting solo, Zion unit



## jonyrad

need help? been hunting solo in zion unit,out of cedar city,retired, let me know johnny 702-528-6927 if I don't pick up send a text - might be out checking trail cam


----------



## SidVicious

I know that unit pretty well, send me a PM if you have any questions. I'm more than happy to help.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Where have you been hunting? I know the unit pretty well too and could probably be of some assistance if you want to PM me.


----------



## kailey29us

If I don't get my elk in the Uinta's I'll be heading up there on the 14th and possibly the 15th. You hunting deer, elk or both? I was hunting up in that area this weekend and saw 13 bucks on Saturday night alone, didn't see anything big but there are plenty of deer. I can possibly give you a couple areas to check also shoot me a PM if ya need some help.


----------



## tonedogg12

I'll be hunting northern Zion for the general bull hunt this year and i'm looking for a good spot to set up camp. Anyone got any ideas? It's my first time hunting the area. Any tips help. Thanks.


----------



## ridgetop

tonedogg12 said:


> I'll be hunting northern Zion for the general bull hunt this year and i'm looking for a good spot to set up camp. Anyone got any ideas? It's my first time hunting the area. Any tips help. Thanks.


There's good camping from deer valley all the way over to Strawberry junction all along highway 14.


----------



## plottrunner

ridgetop said:


> There's good camping from deer valley all the way over to Strawberry junction all along highway 14.


There are elk all through that same area as well. Just make sure you don't cross the highway ;-)


----------



## jedi8541

Guys I am in the same boat. I have a Zion tag but I have been out working forest fires in Oregon and California since the beginning of summer and got 1 day of scouting in. I would forever more be grateful if somebody could suggest a starting point. I really am looking for big bodied bucks for meat not horns. Thanks in advance.


----------



## plottrunner

The majority of the Zion unit is private property but there is plenty of public ground to hunt. The other problem with Zion is the amount of traffic on opening weekend. I always got into the elk hunting the public ground between the Navajo ridge and Swains Creek. And yes that is a huge area so it doesn't narrow it down very well. It's been a few years since I hunted elk on it but there are elk to be had. I have seen a few posts on this site in the last couple of weeks of successful Zion archery hunters. Maybe they will share some details.


----------



## ridgetop

plottrunner said:


> The majority of the Zion unit is private property but there is plenty of public ground to hunt. The other problem with Zion is the amount of traffic on opening weekend. I always got into the elk hunting the public ground between the Navajo ridge and Swains Creek. And yes that is a huge area so it doesn't narrow it down very well. It's been a few years since I hunted elk on it but there are elk to be had. I have seen a few posts on this site in the last couple of weeks of successful Zion archery hunters. Maybe they will share some details.


Where did you see the Zion unit success posted?
I must have missed it.


----------



## plottrunner

ridgetop said:


> Where did you see the Zion unit success posted?
> I must have missed it.


http://utahwildlife.net/forum/13-archery/157114-opening-day-success-2.html


----------



## jonyrad

Done ran everything big away so just bagged a little 4 pointer this morning in Zion canyon 15 mi west of swains creek,on a friends property , no elk that I saw in that area. Thanks to the replies for help.


----------



## Natedog

SidVicious said:


> I know that unit pretty well, send me a PM if you have any questions. I'm more than happy to help.


----------

